# ISO domestic Duck advice...



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2014)

I've never cooked a duck, but we bought a frozen one from the grocery and I'll be cooking it one day soon. I'd appreciate some advice from the duck experts here.

I really enjoy Chef John's videos from Food Wishes, but I'd appreciate your opinion on it. 

Cooking Duck - How to Cook and Carve Duck - Duck Breast Video


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2014)

I think it's a good idea to separate the parts.  I disagree completely that you should skin the breasts!  

When I cook duck breasts I do it with the skin on.  Use a sharp knife to cut a cross hatch pattern in the skin.  Cut into the skin but not into the meat.  Make the cuts between 1/4" and 1/2" apart.  Place the breast(s) skin side down in a skillet over medium heat and let the fat render and the skin crisp.  You may want to spoon off some of the fat as it renders.  Most of the cooking is done on the skin side to render off the fat.  Then a quick sear on the other side and you are done.  I cook them to medium. 
Let them rest then serve as is our pre-sliced.

You can do the legs as he said, they don't have as much fat as the breasts.

Save the duck fat.  It's kitchen gold.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 24, 2014)

I've never done domestic ducks.

I've only done wild but I like to roast the whole duck on a rack at high heat.

Crispy skin is wonderful and a hot oven is good for that. 

Keep an eye on temperature and don't overcook. 

For seasoning simple S&P is how I go. I want the bird to speak for itself.

Good luck with however you decide to prepare it.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 24, 2014)

This method works really well for me:

The Best Way to Roast a Duck (Hello, Crispy Skin!) | The Hungry Mouse

Or you can part it out and sear the breasts and confit the legs..


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2014)

Fruit sauces are really good with duck. I like cherry sauce with shallots and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 24, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I think it's a good idea to separate the parts.  I disagree completely that you should skin the breasts!
> 
> When I cook duck breasts I do it with the skin on.  Use a sharp knife to cut a cross hatch pattern in the skin.  Cut into the skin but not into the meat.  Make the cuts between 1/4" and 1/2" apart.  Place the breast(s) skin side down in a skillet over medium heat and let the fat render and the skin crisp.  You may want to spoon off some of the fat as it renders.  Most of the cooking is done on the skin side to render off the fat.  Then a quick sear on the other side and you are done.  I cook them to medium.
> Let them rest then serve as is our pre-sliced.
> ...



YES! To ALL of this!

A duck isn't like preparing a chicken. The breasts are best served medium rare(IMO), legs make an exceptional confit. Rendered skin=fat to fry potatoes, or anything really. The carcass, rubbed with some tomato paste, and on a bed of mirepoix, roasted off makes for the beginning of amazing stock.

When paying good money for a nice duck, treat it as so.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 25, 2014)

I've never cooked duck, but watched Alton Brown's Good Eats last week.  He spatchcocked his duck, cutting out the backbone, and cooked it breast side down as I recall.  High heat first to render the fat, then turned it down.  He left all the skin on and saved the rendered fat to cook potatoes.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 25, 2014)

I have only cooked duck once.
It was an interesting experience.
The tale was related when I first joined D.C.
Rendezvous Duck


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've cooked a lot of wild duck. I've only cooked domestic duck twice. All of the advice from TattRat and AndyM is good. Given the price of duck, I'd go all out and definitely render the fat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 25, 2014)

Hoot said:


> I have only cooked duck once.
> It was an interesting experience.
> The tale was related when I first joined D.C.
> Rendezvous Duck




Hoot, that story always cracks me up!


----------



## Silversage (Dec 25, 2014)

I cook domestic duck all the time.  I believe that duck is one of the four major food groups.  I currently have 2 whole ducks, a package of legs that I confited(sp?) and 2 tubs of rendered duck fat all in my freezer.  Around here, that won't last long.  

Although I've roasted a few of them whole, that method really does injustice to the breast.  The leg takes a long slow cook to properly tenderize, but the breast is best eaten medium rare.  Andy & Tat really have it right.  Divide the parts and cook them separately.  Leave the skin on the breast - once you have rendered out the fat, the crisp skin is the best part.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the advice. My SousChef really wants it out of the freezer so my procrastination days are numbered.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah, the time is ripe for Duck Liberation...


----------

